# Should I disable fast startup in power management in windows 10



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

I heard that if you had fast start up enable in power management that it doesn’t fully shut down your pc when you click shutdown in windows.

Should I disable it because I don’t really need fast start up anyways I have a NVMe ssd so that is already fast enough to boot into my window Os.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 2, 2020)

I think "fast startup" is the new name for hybrid sleep, though I may be wrong, where the contents of memory are saved to storage when you shut down.

I'd turn it off.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi,
Not many systems are compatible with it and it can only cause issues more than solving 
I would and hibernation with CMD as admin and powercfg -h off and the option in power options is grayed out.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes I can disable it in power management it because when I shut down my pc and then click my mouse it lights up because the pc is probably not fully shutdown and sometimes it turn on the pc when I click the mouse after a shutdown


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi,
Not only that but it suspends hdd's as well instead of shutting them down.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not only that but it suspends hdd's as well instead of shutting them down.


So if fast startup is enable if does not shut down the hdd


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> So if fast startup is enable if does not shut down the hdd


Hi,
No.
Disconnect one and you'll likely cause check disk when you reconnect it later and possibly have corrupt files.


----------



## YungTeq (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No.
> Disconnect one and you'll likely cause check disk when you reconnect it later and possibly have corrupt files.


Do you recommend to disable fast startup


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not many systems are compatible with it and it can only cause issues more than solving
> I would and hibernation with *CMD as admin and powercfg -h off *and the option in power options is grayed out.


Yes.


----------



## crypto7 (Aug 2, 2020)

What it does is quits all apps and writes the entire contents of the kernel and RAM to a multi-GB (up to the size of your RAM) hiberfil.sys file at the root of C:
Then when it has to "boot" (wake up) it just reloads the entire contents, which makes it much faster.
However there are a litany of reasons to disable it:





						Search results for 'how Fast Startup works in Windows 10' - Microsoft Support
					






					support.microsoft.com
				




...but for me running Windows 10 Enterprise the main one is this:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4011287/windows-updates-not-install-with-fast-startup (even though I have Features Updates deferred 365 days and Quality Updates by 30 days. Ha)

I second ThrashZone above; go to Windows menu --> cmd --> Ctrl+Shift+Enter (Run as admin) --> type
powercfg -h off
Press Enter.
You can google how to disable only Hybrid Boot/Fast Startup instead of disabling hibernation entirely, as this command does, but hibernation conflicts with Symantec Endpoint Encryption and potentially BitLocker in rare circumstance. No good reason for it IMHO


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 2, 2020)

fast-start is in the bios in the boot area you can disable it there


----------



## heky (Aug 2, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> fast-start is in the bios in the boot area you can disable it there


Has nothing to do with Windows fast start...


----------



## ereko (Aug 2, 2020)

heky said:


> Has nothing to do with Windows fast start...


Why?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2020)

YungTeq said:


> I heard that if you had fast start up enable in power management that it doesn’t fully shut down your pc when you click shutdown in windows.
> 
> Should I disable it because I don’t really need fast start up anyways I have a NVMe ssd so that is already fast enough to boot into my window Os.


Turn it off. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 2, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> I think "fast startup" is the new name for hybrid sleep, though I may be wrong, where the contents of memory are saved to storage when you shut down.



They are two different things.  Hybrid Sleep makes the system write the contents of RAM to the hiberfil.sys when the computer goes to sleep.  It kind of hibernates and sleeps the system at the same time.  So if the system completely loses power when it is in sleep mode, it will resume from hibernation instead of sleep.



ThrashZone said:


> Not many systems are compatible with it and it can only cause issues more than solving



Any PC from the past several years should be compatible with it.  It's just using the hibernation function that's been in use for decades now.

The main issue with Fast Startup in Windows is that it never fully shuts down Windows.  Which Windows doesn't like after long periods of time.  Windows just like to be shut down from time to time.  I see a lot of systems now that people complain about problems that are solved simply by turning off Fast Startup and then shutting the system down and turning it back on.  Windows sometimes just needs a kick in the ass.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No.
> Disconnect one and you'll likely cause check disk when you reconnect it later and possibly have corrupt files.



That's not true at all.  Fast Startup shuts down the hard drives just like hibernation(because it is hibernation), and you can disconnect them without any issues.



YungTeq said:


> Do you recommend to disable fast startup



Yes, it helps Windows stay running smoothly to turn it off.



ereko said:


> Why?



Because they are two different things.  Fast Start in the BIOS just makes the motherboard skip certain POST functions.  Fast Startup in Windows changes the Windows Shutdown function to instead just log the user off and then hibernate the computer instead of actually shutting down.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 2, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> The main issue with Fast Startup in Windows is that it never fully shuts down Windows.  Which Windows doesn't like after long periods of time.  Windows just like to be shut down from time to time.  I see a lot of systems now that people complain about problems that are solved simply by turning off Fast Startup and then shutting the system down and turning it back on.  Windows sometimes just needs a kick in the ass.



Which isn't an issue since you reboot at least once a month to install Windows Updates anyway.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2020)

If not causing problems - and it rarely does, there is no reason to turn it off! 

For most users, the worst problem is Windows Updates may not be applied right away. NO BIG DEAL. This is remedied by a simple reboot. But Windows already knows how to deal with this so you don't need to worry about it. No extra action is required of the user. 

Another problem that might occasionally affect you, with some motherboards, you cannot access the BIOS/UEFI after a shutdown. But again, a simple reboot remedies this. And really, how often do must users need to access their BIOS/UEFI? But to that, I currently have 5 computers here, 3 with Gigabyte boards, 1 ASUS and one Toshiba notebook. All have Fast Startup enabled (the default setting, BTW) and I have never been locked out of the BIOS/UEFI Setup Menu. 

Some, but not all users with 3rd party encryption running on their drives have reported some problems. But BitLocker works fine. 

If you are not experiencing any of these problems, there is no reason to disable it. For the vast majority of users, it works perfectly - letting your computer boot much faster than with Fast Startup disabled. And who doesn't like faster boot times?

See The Pros and Cons of Windows 10's "Fast Startup" Mode.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi,
I shut down nightly and mostly if I leave so fast start in os/ hibernation or fast start in bios is useless to me.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> I shut down nightly and mostly if I leave so fast start in os/ hibernation or fast start in bios is useless to me.


But Fast Start has nothing to do with your shut down or end of day "habits". 

It is all about starting up the next time you wish to use it. 

And what do you mean by "shut down". If you mean you go through the Start Menu and select "Shut down" then you really are just putting your computer to sleep. A *real* shutdown requires the user to totally remove power from the computer by unplugging from the wall, or flipping the power supply's master power switch on back (if it has one) to Off (0). 

Just because someone does not see the advantages of a particular feature, that does not mean it should be disabled. Fast Startup does NOT degrade performance in any way. It does not present a security risk. And for the vast majority of users, it causes no problems at all. So for those users, there's no reason to disable it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> But Fast Start has nothing to do with your shut down or end of day "habits".
> 
> It is all about starting up the next time you wish to use it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
That is your opinion.
When I want to shut down that is exactly want I want done. winkey+uu or right click other ways that state shut down
I don't want to hibernate or sleep in any hybrid or older way.

Disabling fast start in bios just gives an extra couple seconds to get into bios with delete or what ever bios flash screen options are.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2020)

It is my opinion to just leave it alone if not causing problem. 

But it is technical fact that when you use the WinKey, the Start Menu or whatever method to "Shut down", the computer is NOT totally "off". It is in one of several "Standby" modes. Again, that is just a fact - not my opinion. 



ThrashZone said:


> I don't want to hibernate or sleep in any hybrid or older way.


Well,  you say you don't want sleep - but you are still putting your computer to sleep!

So if you don't want "_hibernate or sleep in any hybrid or older way", _you need to Shut down the computer and then pull the plug from the wall, or flip the PSU's master power switch. Again, not opinion, just fact.


----------



## Rei (Aug 2, 2020)

Just to make sure that I am on the same page, the "fast startup" option is the one on the "Power Options" page of the control panel that says "Turn on fast startup (recommended)" on Win10, right?
If so, I have tried & tested that function repeatedly on & off with a stopwatch for nearly 2 hours straight just for that & found negligible performance difference. I got a 12 seconds improvement at best & -4 seconds at worst, which is not an improvement. A number of other factors can also play a difference in startup speed such what type of hard drive the OS is installed in, is the hard drive optimized, trimmed/defragmented, what startup programs runs after Windows boot, what device such as USB are connected to the system during boot (e.g. External USB HDD slows down startup), etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Which isn't an issue since you reboot at least once a month to install Windows Updates anyway.



Tell that to the Win10 machines I see all the time with uptimes well over 100 Days.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> But it is *a possibility* that when you use the WinKey, the Start Menu or whatever method to "Shut down", the computer is NOT totally "off". It is in one of several "Standby" modes. Again, that is just a *possibility*


That behaviour from Windows depends on the configuration it is set to. Not all configs are the same. Therefore, your statement needs correction(see above). Context is important.



ThrashZone said:


> When I want to shut down that is exactly want I want done.


Disable hibernation, disable sleep. Doing so is easily done and will provide the desired result.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That behaviour from Windows depends on the configuration it is set to. Not all configs are the same. Therefore, your statement needs correction(see above). Context is important.


 We've been through this before, Lex. Please do your homework before posting. And do NOT change my words! You have now misquoted me and that is NOT cool. 

*FACT:* The ATX Form Factor standard dictates whenever an ATX PSU is plugged in, and "if equipped", the master power switch on the PSU is set to "On" or "1", +5Vsb *standby* voltage is applied to several points on the motherboard. That is a fact! Not an opinion!

And that +5Vsb *standby* voltage is used to keep several circuits alive, including the case's front panel power button - which is a "remote" button. A remote button that can only function when the motherboard is in one of its "*Standby* modes"!

So I say again, 


Bill_Bright said:


> But it is technical fact that when you use the WinKey, the Start Menu or whatever method to "Shut down", the computer is NOT totally "off". It is in one of several "Standby" modes. Again, that is just a fact - not my opinion.


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

Fast startup should be always disabled if you dont know what are you doing. And if you know it should be disabled still.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

ereko said:


> Fast startup should be always disabled if you dont know what are you doing.


That's silly. It is enabled by default. If you don't know what you are doing, you should not be disabling anything! You should leave the defaults alone!


----------



## Rei (Aug 3, 2020)

ereko said:


> Fast startup should be always disabled if you dont know what are you doing. And if you know it should be disabled still.


Even though mine is disabled, it's quite the opposite actually for user who don't know what it is, what it does, etc. It is enabled by default for a reason. Although in hindsight, it doesn't really matter if it's enabled or disabled (see my previous comment for why that is).


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> That's silly. It is enabled by default. If you don't know what you are doing, you should not be disabling anything! You should leave the defaults alone!


And you let windows install your drivers to?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

That has nothing to do with Fast Startup. 

But to answer your question, IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, then yes! Leave the defaults alone. They are the default settings because those are the settings that work best for the vast majority of users!


----------



## Rei (Aug 3, 2020)

ereko said:


> And you let windows install your drivers to?


Not say that users have to trust every single thing Windows does but Win10 at least is should be smart enough to pick the correct & latest driver for the users. If not, then the user themself can reinstall the right drivers.


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> That has nothing to do with Fast Startup.
> 
> But to answer your question, IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, then yes! Leave the defaults alone. They are the default settings because those are the settings that work best for the vast majority of users!


What are the bad things if you disable it? Few seconds are not the problem.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

Who said there is a problem? You are trying to obfuscate the issue now in a futile attempt to support your silly advice. 

In effect, you advised, "_if you don't know what you are doing start flipping switches_"! That's silly, if not reckless.  

Here's sound advice: "_If it is not broken, don't fix it!_"

If Fast Startup is not giving you problems, and for the vast majority of users, it doesn't, LEAVE THE SETTINGS ALONE!!! And that is ESPECIALLY true if you don't know what you are doing!


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Who said there is a problem? You are trying to obfuscate the issue now in a futile attempt to support your silly advice.
> 
> In effect, you advised, "_if you don't know what you are doing start flipping switches_"! That's silly, if not reckless.
> 
> ...


Im just trying to understand why somebody in forum like this tell you should enable it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

ereko said:


> Im just trying to understand why somebody in forum like this tell you should enable it.


Read the thread, okay. I NEVER EVER SAID to enable it. I said, LEAVE IT ALONE!!!! It is enabled by default! Why? Because that is what works best for the vast majority of users. 

If you are not having any problems, there is no reason to disable it. 

What makes no sense at all is your advice where you are telling people if they don't know what they are doing, change settings! ??? 

If you are having problems, and you have done your homework to learn what the feature does and you have determined your problem is caused by Fast Startup, then change it! I got no problem with that at all!


----------



## Easo (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you have problem this would fix, OP?
If no, then why bother? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 



newtekie1 said:


> Tell that to the Win10 machines I see all the time with uptimes well over 100 Days.



Well, gotta fix those then, chop chop!


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 3, 2020)

It should be disabled especially if you are dual-booting with linux as linux distros may have some issues with opening ntfs partitions when PC was shut down from windows with fast boot enabled.


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 3, 2020)

If you want to shut down your PC, disable hibernate, select shutdown instead of fast start for your ON/OFF button, go into your Bios and search for ErP or EuP, select S5 (it can be S4+S5) : https://www.onecomputerguy.com/erp-ready
You will make your motherboard save more energy.
Switching OFF the PSU is indeed the best solution for energy saving but hey it's a pain x)


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2020)

I had a problem watching live tv on PC, the audio was out of sync all the time, somehow disabling fast startup fixed this.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> It should be disabled especially if you are dual-booting with linux as linux distros may have some issues


NO!!!!!!!!!!! First, the OP said nothing about dual-booting or using Linux. Second, you don't disable things because something "*may* have" some issues! You disable it because it *is having* issues.


----------



## Zareek (Aug 3, 2020)

At work we disabled it as a rule, hibernation as well. In dealing with hundreds of PCs and nearly a thousand users. Our experience as an IT department was that hybrid shutdown and hibernation cause way more issues than they are worth. Our machines are supposed to be on 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Despite that, having those options enabled resulted in service requests one or more times a day on average. 

On your own PC, I suspect you won't frequently have issues. When you do, they are typically easy to fix. Performing a forced hardware shutdown typically fixes it. On my personal machine it results in almost no boot time advantage so I disable it to avoid the possibility of a related problem.


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!! First, the OP said nothing about dual-booting or using Linux. Second, you don't disable things because something "*may* have" some issues! You disable it because it *is having* issues.


?? Can you then tell some good things about fast boot enabled ??


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

They've already been mentioned. And you can use Google.


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> They've already been mentioned. And you can use Google.


You have not mentioned any good things.


----------



## Rei (Aug 3, 2020)

Zareek said:


> At work we disabled it as a rule, hibernation as well. In dealing with hundreds of PCs and nearly a thousand users. Our experience as an IT department was that hybrid shutdown and hibernation cause way more issues than they are worth. Our machines are supposed to be on 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Despite that, having those options enabled resulted in service requests one or more times a day on average.
> 
> On your own PC, I suspect you won't frequently have issues. When you do, they are typically easy to fix. Performing a forced hardware shutdown typically fixes it. On my personal machine it results in almost no boot time advantage so I disable it to avoid the possibility of a related problem.


What sort of issues do you have? Plz clarify...



ereko said:


> ?? Can you then tell some good things about fast boot enabled ??


Faster boot times by a few seconds, theoretically. There is no advantage in having it disabled either.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2020)

Others have. I'm not going to debate the pros and cons with you. Do your own homework. 

All I will say is what I have been saying all along - if not having problems, LEAVE THE DEFAULTS ALONE!

And to you specifically, if you don't know what you are doing, leave the defaults alone. 

Now I am done here. Have a good day.


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Others have. I'm not going to debate the pros and cons with you. Do your own homework.
> 
> All I will say is what I have been saying all along - if not having problems, LEAVE THE DEFAULTS ALONE!
> 
> ...


I read the thread again and you are the only one saying leave it. I just ask you again can you tell me the good things?


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 3, 2020)

Your points are made... no need to regurgitate the same arguments/questions over and over.
Move on.
Thread is closed.

@YungTeq  -  If by chance you need the thread re-opened, contact a Moderator of this section, or, a Super Moderator.


----------

